# It is John Calvin's birthday



## Learner (Jul 6, 2004)

The great reformer was born on July 7th,1509.I had noted that he died on 5/27/1564 on another thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2004)

According to the bios that I have read, John Calvin was actually born on July 10, 1509.


----------



## Learner (Jul 7, 2004)

*You are right*

I jumped the gun on his birthday.Maybe the 7th can be a lead-in to his real July 10th birthday.I guess I am out-of-date.Or,possibly,the 7th is the newer Reformed view.


----------



## Learner (Jul 7, 2004)

*He was...*

...ahead of his time!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 7, 2004)

How disappointing...there for a minute I thought John Calvin and I shared the same birthday. :no: (Why it pays to always read the complete thread before jumping to conclusions.)


----------



## panicbird (Jul 7, 2004)

We do not need to be held captive by the orthodusty of a July 10th birthday. We need to embrace newer, dare I say it, [b:3a4ba5d4dc]more[/b:3a4ba5d4dc] reformed ideas about Calvin's birthday. July 10th is not enough! I would hereby like to usher in a new era: the New Perspective on Calvin's Birthday. We will boldly go where you close-minded Reformed people fear to tread: to July 7th and beyond!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2005)

Happy birthday, John Calvin (July 10, 1509 - May 27, 1564)!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Happy birthday, John Calvin (July 10, 1509 - May 27, 1564)!



amen.
his life shows what God can do,
would that each of us were 1/10 as submitted to our Lord.

"My heart I offer to you, Lord, promptly and sincerely"


----------



## street preacher (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rmwilliamsjr_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



We can be and should strive to follow his example with the Spirit's help in doing the most diligent work in achieving this. Calvin was human and Christ worked that in him and desires to work that in us. Be encouraged brother.

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by street preacher]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2005)

Calvin's Birthday Party


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy birthday, John Calvin!


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panicbird_
> We do not need to be held captive by the orthodusty of a July 10th birthday. We need to embrace newer, dare I say it, [b:3a4ba5d4dc]more[/b:3a4ba5d4dc] reformed ideas about Calvin's birthday. July 10th is not enough! I would hereby like to usher in a new era: the New Perspective on Calvin's Birthday. We will boldly go where you close-minded Reformed people fear to tread: to July 7th and beyond!


----------

